# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Nov/Dec 2020 Challenge: Anansi's Rift

## Kilo11

Hey all, here is the first WIP picture for my commission from Wingshaw. He wanted me to do something with a tribe of simian-like humanoids living in a valley, and having to use clever things to stay alive. So far I have only the penciled line-work done (sorry for the poor pic). I still need to finish the four inset circles on the right, ink it all, and then add some color and text. But I think I have a good start so far. Any thoughts and suggestions are of course very welcome! 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Promising start ! I wonder how you'll use all this space on the top half of the map ?

----------


## Wingshaw

Yep, off to a nice start. Looking forward to seeing the next steps  :Smile: 

wingshaw

----------


## Adfor

Looking good. Interested to see where this goes.

IR

----------


## Ilanthar

Looks like a very promising start!
And the story looks intriguing and original.

----------


## Kier

Nice start, with great dimension to it.

----------


## Kilo11

Well, I've got a pretty good newer version of this, but my printer has decided it no longer enjoys contributing to my life, and the new one we've bought thinks it can't see my computer when I ask it to scan things. So, provided there is good light tomorrow, I will try to take a photo that shows the progress. Hopefully that will work out.

----------


## Kilo11

So, I have managed to get a passable photo of the fully inked version. I still need to add some text and everything, but then it will be done(ish). Ideally, I wanted to add watercolor to it all, giving it some more life, but I think that is not going to be possible before the deadline. Anyway, here is the latest. I hope y'all like it. And I hope it meets your wishes Wingshaw!

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## - JO -

Nice ! 

I see now where you are heading ! It’s promising !
I still hope you’ll manage to find time for watercolor, that could be so cool !

----------


## Kilo11

So, I worked for a while to get the image just to black and white, dropping that pesky shadow that was over everything. Once I had that, I quickly slapped together some background effects and gave it text. I think it is now a presentable "final version". I must say, I really wanted to do watercolor on this, but I am actually still quite happy with the result. Not sure if there will be any time in the coming days to make changes, but in case I do find a moment here or there, any suggestions are much appreciated! 

Anyway, here is the "final" cut: 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Antoine.L

I always like this kind of travel report, it always looks like such an adventure!

I'm not sure colors can add anything to the map, it looks pretty good this way, like an explorer notebook.

Maybe add a bit of hatch shade on the thumbnails can bring a bit of depth to the map. 

Good job anyway.

----------


## Kilo11

> I always like this kind of travel report, it always looks like such an adventure!
> 
> I'm not sure colors can add anything to the map, it looks pretty good this way, like an explorer notebook.
> 
> Maybe add a bit of hatch shade on the thumbnails can bring a bit of depth to the map. 
> 
> Good job anyway.


Thanks! I am glad you like it! 

What exactly do mean by adding a hatch shade? And where exactly were thinking it could be added? I am all for setting things off a bit more, but I don't quite follow what you mean...  :Question:

----------


## Antoine.L

I meant about the circle thumbnails details you have on the map. Maybe add shadows on the little drawing can makes them pop a bit more.

----------


## Seeria

Love this one! Nice presentation.

----------


## arsheesh

A fine map, even if uncolored.  The insets are nice, as is the first person description of the areas.  One notable issue however is that the parchment background image you are using is really pixalated and fuzzy.  Next time around I'd recommend finding/creating a parchment background that is at a suitable size for your map.  Blowing up the image to the right size just results in a fuzzy image.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------

